# 1961 Murray Meteor Flite Build Thread!



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Well folks, here we are. This bike is not really for me to keep, but to resell. I got this from Harvey (brassbusterpc) about last summer and at the time I thought I could use it for parts on a Flightliner I got just a few months before on spring break in Kentucky. Turns out, I can't use anything on it and I tried to sell it as is or as parts and got no takers so I decided at the last minute to spare it from the crusher when we were moving and I was going to do a budget build on it and resell it. At this point, I'm in the clear to either break even or most likely profit. The original paint is still really nice underneath the darn house paint (pinstriping and all) so I have to clean that off and repack all the bearings. House pain will need to be removed from the rims as well. But I have paint stripper for that.

I normally save these pictures for progress books after the work, but now you guys can see them. I don't have a picture of it first coming in because of the obvious, but here is the oldest picture I could find of it. This was used in an ad for it.





I removed the Goodyear Wingfoot tire on the front because my whitewalls wouldn't come in soon enough for a bike show. So I went for some old looking blackwalls. The tire is still in really nice shape and is hanging up in my shed currently. Here is the bike moments before I disassembled it.





What I scraped off with my nail for identification.










Slight tear, I won't lose any sleep over it.





My stupidity using steel wool on the tank. Someone will have to redo the pinstriping (on this side only) of the tank. 





I have more progress info coming in a minute. As soon as photobucket is done!


----------



## npence (Jun 4, 2010)

What Bike show are you going to take this to.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, here it is in middle of disassembly.












Here some individual parts pictures.




Rear rim is a Komet single speed coaster brake and so far is coming along nicely (pics later).


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Also, I was very lucky to find someone with some parts for this very bike on eBay and I got them for dirt cheap. I found a set of handlebars, neck,headset hardware, and a fork which came with the hardware. He was also selling a set of fenders for this bike too for very cheap I snagged those as well. I've decided to save myself a heap of time and just remove the reflective tape from the new fork and toss the original in the junk pile along with the original rear fender (will be for sale later).

PARTS DAY WAS WEDNESDAY!!! YIPEEE!

























Right now, I'm trying out heat to remove the tape by method of a wrapped heating pad on high and so far, it is working. The pinstripes are showing now and I can't wait for the bike to get back together. I think the house paint on the other parts may be latex based.Any suggestions for a quick removal job without harming the original paint underneath? Paint strippper is working on the chrome stuff, so that part is covered. Meanwhile, it is back to the garage! The pedals are giving me grief.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

npence said:


> What Bike show are you going to take this to.




I don't know yet.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2010)

Grrr! That reflective tape is being stubborn. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 5, 2010)

Naptha  or Zippo lighter fluid.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2010)

Would regular lighter fluid work or does have to be a special brand?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 7, 2010)

I tried generic lighter fluid, but it didn't work. Any other suggestions? I would hate to go make a special trip for a special brand of something.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 7, 2010)

Charcoal lighter fluid won't work very well- it's just not volatile enough.  Naptha or cigarette lighter fluid does a good job of removing stickers without harming what's underneath, even book paper.  Lacquer thinner could dissolve the stickum without harming the paint too much.  Try to get anything you use under the plastic reflect-o-tape and peel it back, then add some more solvent.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright, thanks.

We'll have to get that then. Meanwhile, the rims coming along nicely. The paint is easily coming off and the chrome is shining through!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 9, 2010)

I usually use a hair dryer on stuff like that. Get it good and warm and it should peel off. Then you can use GooGone or lighter fluid(not butane) or naptha to remove the sticky residue.  Older hair dryers got warmer than todays but they still work.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2010)

I know why the heat difference is there...so some half-wit bumpkin don't burn themselves and throw a lawsuit at the company. I have been wrapping the fork in a heating pad set on high and letting it sit for long periods of time. The stickers crumble off and don't peel. I'll try the hair dryer trick though.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 9, 2010)

I have used a new razor blade.lay it flat and work it down real slow.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, the hair dryer is working! I decided not to buy that lighter fluid and save every penny I can on this build (obviously). So thank you Strings-n-Spokes for the suggestion. I have been working it really slow too. I would use a razor blade, but this is over pinstriping and I think it may not end well. I'll stick with my nails as they are pretty effective at peeling the stuff back.

I'm not done with the fork or handlebars because I decided to work on the radio after supper (which is almost done, YAY!).


----------



## partsguy (Jun 14, 2010)

Been awhile, but the handlebars are done, the front supension truss is done, the fork is almost done, the rims are coming clean very easily, and I'm waiting for two spokes and three spoke nipples for the front rim.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I admit, I have not been working on this or updating the thread as much. Things have been crazy. The fork, handlebars, neck, truss, much of the hard ware, and the fenders are done. I have also started to use a nice new chemical to dissolve the housepaint on the frame. I tested it on the original fork and it did wonders. So I'm cleaning the frame. Meanwhile, I've been scrubbing down the rims with some SOS pads in the bathtub and the chrome is turning out nicely, especially with the help of some paint stripper.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 29, 2010)

BUMP! The bike has sat for a couple months now with no help! I will have to change that! Pics will be coming, batteries are charing right now, we are getting new ones!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2011)

I finally got some free time to dig this old gal out and I decided to take apart the hubs to clean the paint of the wheels more thoroughly. However, the guts need to wait as I am out of Engine Brite now and can't finish washing parts for my Monark-ACK! 

WHATS WORSE, THE HELPFUL MOM-AND-POP HARDWARE STORE I WENT TO FOR YEARS WAS DRIVEN OUT BY THAT DARN MENARDS!

I now take my business to True Value. Menards has horrible service, and terrible organization and hardware is always out of stock it seems.

I'll miss my small "Do It Best/ ACE" hardware. RIP.






Glad I'm repacking this, it is bone dry on this side.




This side is greased up, but gummed up as well.







This thing looks like something out of a missle!


----------



## jpromo (Jun 29, 2011)

Boy, the guts on that Komet coaster sure look like Bendix! What is it you said worked on getting the top layer of paint off? I've got a frame that has random spray that looks like someone was using the bike to do a color check for another application.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't remember really. But I'm trying to get the other pedal off the frame so I can remove the crank.


----------

